# Caml light, comment compiler ?



## NeoJF (14 Septembre 2002)

Bien que peut de personnes connaissent ce langage, j'aimerais savoir si l'un d'entre vous a essayé (et réussi, c'est ce qui m'intéresse le plus), à compiler Caml Light pour Unix sous Mac OS X. Je m'en sert pour mes études cette année et je dois dire que je préfèrerai l'utiliser en natif sous OS X depuis le terminal avec emacs configuré que de devoir lancer Classic à chaque fois. Surtout que j'ai presque éradiqué Clazic /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (il me reste Norton pour lequel Classic me semble vraiment indispensable pour l'instant)


----------



## cux221 (14 Septembre 2002)

Je ne vois pas trop comment faire. J'ai bossé pdt 2 ans sous ocaml, mais c'etait sous windows ou linux (vive les RPM).
Visiblement, le compilo C n'accepte pas trop la syntaxe de certain fichier.
Un conseil ecrit à Pierre Weis, lui pourra surement t'aider.
son adresse Pierre.Weis@inria.fr
Sinon, essaie d'installer plutot Ocaml, il n'y a pas de grande différence dans la syntaxe. et il implémente tout le langage caml light.
En plus, il y a une distrib pour mac os x ici:
http://caml.inria.fr/distrib/ocaml-3.06/ocaml-3.06-macosx.tar


----------



## NeoJF (15 Septembre 2002)

merci pour ta réponse, j'vais tester obj caml et si j'ai un probleme, je mailerai à l'adresse que tu m'as donnée


----------



## Luc G (15 Septembre 2002)

Effectivement, laisse tomber caml light qui est en standby. Ocaml te dépaysera très peu si tu veux refaire du caml light et tu pourras en prime faire du caml objet.

J'utilise les versions pour OS8 et OS9 pour l'instant. J'ai chargé la version OSX (c'est maintenant un package tout compilé) mais je ne peux pas t'en parler vu qu'il s'est installé sans pbs mais que j'ai quelques problèmes de chemins d'acces (ça sent l'unix à plein nez  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ). Jai eu la flemme de bricoler, étant pour l'instant notoirement incompétent comme unixien (va bien falloir s'y mettre) et devant peu utiliser Caml cette année.

Pour toi, ça devrait être du gâteau.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Sinon la version standard mac de OCaml toute prête(3.01 si je ne m'abuse) tourne nickel sous classic (mais si tu n'en veux pas...).

A part ça heureux de voir qu'on retrouve des chameliers sur MacGé. Même si je ne fais que des tout petits trucs avec (enseignement CNAM), c'est un langage que j'apprécie dans sa philosophie et dans la facilité d'introduction de certains concepts.


----------



## mtra (15 Septembre 2002)

je deplace ce sujet dans le forum unix


----------



## cux221 (15 Septembre 2002)

Tout ce que j'espère c'est que tu n'auras pas qu'une approche fonctionnel de Caml, sinon, tu vas te faire chier.
C'est un langage avec lequel tu peux faire plein de truc. D'ailleurs il y a un bouquin chez O'reilly qui a une approche plus objet.


----------

